

Driverless Mercedes E-Class sedan set for sale in March 2016 - Niverbeauty
http://www.wearobo.com/2015/06/upcoming-mercedes-benz-e-class-sedan.html

======
colept
I understand the logic behind shutting off the system if the driver takes
their hands off the wheel, so as to put the responsibility and fault on the
driver.

But what about fallbacks for the driver's error? When I think about the
dangers of allowing living beings to drive two ton death machines, I think
about: brain aneurysms, drunk drivers, and falling asleep at the wheel.

I guess we're still a few years away from consumer self-driving systems.

